# "Design a horse or pony" photos



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Okay ... here we go ... my stallions first.

*Blarney*: purebred Connemara 14.2+ hands. Bred for eventing and dressage.










*Chugwater:* Warmblood/Welsh cross, very warmblood type; 14 hands. Bred for dressage.










*Cody:* Warmblood/Connemara cross, more refined type; 14 hands. Bred for eventing and dressage, would probably excel in eventing, could do hunters.










Outside stallions I have access to through Greenstone Farm.
*
Flint:* 16.2 hand dark bay Oldenburg stallion by Weltstern. Bred for dressage and jumping, outstanding jumper.










*Fandango:* 16 hand chestnut Oldenburg stallion by Weltstern. Bred for dressage and jumping, very 'modern' type with more refinement and outstanding dressage movement.










*3PO:* 15.2 hand champagne half warmblood. Bred for dressage, jumping, eventing.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Big mares (15 to 16 hands). Bred to big stallions, foal will be horses, between 15.2 and 16.1 hands. Bred to sportpony stallions foals should mature between 14 and 15.2 (depending on stallion size). Bred to pony stallions, 13 to 14 hands.

*Melody:* 16 hand chestnut Oldenburg. Weltstern daughter, bred for dressage, jumping, eventing.










*Conne:* 15.2 hand bay Hannoverian. Contucci daughter, bred for dressage and jumping, prefers jumping, successful show hunter.










*Wayward:* 15.2 hand chestnut tobiano warmblood cross (double Weltstern grand-daughter). Bred for dressage and jumping.










*Lady:* 15 hand gray Andalusian/Arab bred for dressage










Medium/large pony mares (13.2 to 15 hands). Bred to big stallions, will produce foals in the 15 to 15.2 hand range. Bred to sportpony stallions, foals should be in the 14 to 14.2 hand range.

Boo: 14.3 hand bay tobiano Connemara/warmblood cross, bred for dressage, jumping, eventing.










*Piglet:* 13.3 hand buckskin purebred Connemara, bred for dressage, jumping, eventing, hunters.










*Holly:* 13.2 hand bay roan Connemara/Arab, bred for dressage, eventing, hunter.










*Amber:* 13 hand palomino Welsh/TB cross, bred for eventing, hunter.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I would love to see a foal by Fandango out of Lady...... to SEE, not to BUY.....<yet>...


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

jill.costello said:


> I would love to see a foal by Fandango out of Lady...... to SEE, not to BUY.....<yet>...


FEI prospect deluxe, I suspect! Foal would mature too big for me to be able to do that breeding unless it was a contract breeding but I would love to see it as well. However, I AM planning to breed her to 3PO ... hoping I will get something that will stay in the 15.1 hand range, or under. I am intrigued by the people who say the champagne/gray combination produces a really incredible 'platinum' color in the foal.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

*Not pictured: * Waiting for photos:
*
Small pony stallions: *

*Cadet:* 12 hand black Hackney Pony stallion with 3 socks and blaze

*Rambler:* 12.2 palomino Section B Welsh pony stallion, four white socks and blaze

Small pony mares (Bred to big stallions could produce large pony foals, bred to sportpony stallions, would probably be medium ponies (13 to 13.3) or small pony foals to small pony stallions.

*Junebug:* 12 hand black Connemara/Hackney pony 










*Dreamer:* 12 hand bay/sabino Hackney Pony 










*Chantilly:* 11.2 hand chestnut/sabino unregistered Welsh pony


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Blarney with Piglet...just because I love Buckskins!


----------



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

Have you done Cody/Holly babies before? I just love Cody. He reminds me of a pony we had as kids, would do ANYTHING for us. Smooth, quiet, kind, with animation, same color and general looks. LOL when we grew taller his front hooves would slap us on the bottoms of our feet at the canter...


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Question...can Blarney (or Piglet) carry 160 pound adult plus tack just for trail riding??

I always thought the Connemara was used for children/youth mounts...but then thought about where they came from--did Irish adults ride them?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

_


eggzackly said:



Have you done Cody/Holly babies before? I just love Cody.

Click to expand...

_No, in fact I have yet to get a foal on the ground by any of my younger stallions as I quit breeding for 3 years while I downsized. First foal, hopefully, in 2012.

_


bee said:



Question...can Blarney (or Piglet) carry 160 pound adult plus tack just for trail riding??
I always thought the Connemara was used for children/youth mounts...but then thought about where they came from--did Irish adults ride them?

Click to expand...

_They make wonderful adult mounts. Many of your Quarter Horses are no bigger than the Connemaras. A lot of adults ride the 14 to 14.2 hand Connemaras (and QHs too for that matter) and Connemaras are substantial, lots of body and heavy bones, so can carry weight well.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I am so tempted to order a future foal... I keep thinking about it because by the time a foal from a contract breeding would be ready to start, my two greenies should be pretty solid show horses. When they are no longer greenies, surely I will be ready to start another one... I bet my trainer would LOVE it if I had a Cody/Lady or Fandango Lady foal... She'd probably love a Conne foal out of either of those stallions as well...


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

saanengirl said:


> I am so tempted to order a future foal... I keep thinking about it because by the time a foal from a contract breeding would be ready to start, my two greenies should be pretty solid show horses.


That's a good time to plan for a new one.

I'm having way too much fun planning for future breedings. I have several already on the 'list' for 2012 breeding for fillies that would be eligible to be presented for ISR or RPSI approval. With these breedings, the foal would be available if it wasn't a filly.

Melody x Snapdragon (12.2 buckskin Welsh stallion approved RPSI) outside stud

Conne x Rambler or Blarney: She didn't cycle 'normally' with the P & E this year with the late breeding. Being a maiden mare with no breeding history, I'm not going to try breeding again to an outside stud. A filly could be presented as a mature mare for possible RPSI approval on the basis of the pedigree with either of these stallions. Foal would be smaller by the Welsh stallion, probably right at 15 or 15.1 with the Connemara. Still debating.

Lady x 3PO I know this foal will be bigger than I 'should' keep, but if it's a champagne filly I would certainly be tempted unless I can find just the right owner.

And two "just for fun":

Dreamer x Chugwater: I think this cross might produce the 'ideal' medium pony for a child's dressage/eventing pony and surely I can find a child that would be interested.

Chantilly x Cadet: This one should be a really fancy small harness pony, both carry sabino and foal can only be bay or black.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

Wayward and Flint

Barney and Connie 


Boo and Cody 

oooooohhhhhh


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

brody said:


> Wayward and Flint


I think too close related. Wayward is a double Weltstern grand-daughter (Weltstern son bred to Weltstern daughter). I'm not sure I'd go back to a Weltstern son on her. 



brody said:


> Barney and Connie


This is one that's already in the 'maybe' stage ... I think it will be either the Welsh pony stallion or Blarney.



brody said:


> Boo and Cody


Will be smaller than the others, probably in the 14 to 14.2 hand range, but I also think this would be the best eventing prospect.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

gotcha on the first ..I actually wondered about that but obviously wasn't sure how close they were ... Flint certainly looks lovely though ... maybe Lady or Boo then or even Holly ( i really like Holly but she's tiny!)


funny on the Connie and Boo nice to know i have good taste ...

 thanks for playing


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

brody said:


> gotcha on the first ..I actually wondered about that but obviously wasn't sure how close they were ... Flint certainly looks lovely though ... maybe Lady or Boo then or even Holly ( i really like Holly but she's tiny!)
> funny on the Connie and Boo nice to know i have good taste ...
> thanks for playing


I like to play too ... my kind of game! 

I would actually consider this stallion http://www.greenstonefarm.com/stallions/orleandro.htm for a Wayward. Since Carolyn owns him, I get discounted stud fees and he's done well, jumpers more than dressage, but the Weltstern offsets that. Carolyn has recommended him for Conne as her owner is to get Conne back bred for her next 'competition horse'. 

Flint might work well to Conne as well and if you breed something in the 13.2 to 14 hand range to a 16.2 hand stallion, you're most likely going to get a foal that will mature in the 15 hand range or a bit more.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

LOL, well, you already know my first choice!
Boo and Fandango. I'd like to see Boo re-created with a little more leg and a slightly better neck.
Boo and Blarney for an eventing horse.
I really like Boo.

Piglet is exquisite. She and Blarney did beautifully, I'd also like to see foals by Cody and 3PO, I can't see a downside to any of those crosses.

Lady and Cody for a smaller dressage prospect. I'd expect lovely movement from that pairing. I think if they were in my pasture I would need to do that cross just so I could then look out the window and see the resulting foal move.

Chantilly and Blarney for a pleasure/driving/child's competition pony. I think you'd get something colorful that would have movement flashy enough to rock a driving class and built to do anything and everything the 8 to 14 yo crowd would want, from keeping up with Mom and Dad's horses on the trail to sweeping a gymkhana.

Wayward and 3PO. Drool.

Conne and any of the stallions pictured. Also drool. Conne is a lovely little mare and the stallions are pretty much in 2 categories as far as build goes, both of which she'd cross well with. You could pretty much pick for color.

Amber and Cody. Amber needs a little more front, Cody's got it and I'm pretty sure the foal would be cute enough to make me squeal.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

any of the foals would make me squeal 

finally awake enough to notice you were already thinking of blarney and conne possibly - ohhhhhhhhhhhh shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Otter said:


> _Boo and Fandango. I'd like to see Boo re-created with a little more leg and a slightly better neck._


Yes. I'd go this close on Boo as the other improvement I'd like to see is more suspension. Big stride, gallops very well but not as much suspension as I'd like for dressage. I think the Weltstern grand-daughter back to Weltstern son (Fandango) could be exceptional.


Otter said:


> _Boo and Blarney for an eventing horse._


Absolutely. Boo is the one that used to jump up on top of the trunk downed tree and jump off going uphill or jump the whole thing as a drop jump when she was a yearling playing follow the leader.



Otter said:


> _Piglet is exquisite. She and Blarney did beautifully, I'd also like to see foals by Cody and 3PO, I can't see a downside to any of those crosses. _


I probably wouldn't go with Cody unless I wanted a hunter pony. They would both 'do' dressage to lower mid-levels but both lack a bit in suspension. 

I love the Blarney cross and hope the inbreeding will give me even more of what I like about both of them in the foals, plus concentrate the genetics for those traits.

I'm very tempted with 3PO even though he isn't a Book 1 RPSI stallion (either Book 2 or Book 3)



Otter said:


> _Lady and Cody for a smaller dressage prospect. I'd expect lovely movement from that pairing. I think if they were in my pasture I would need to do that cross just so I could then look out the window and see the resulting foal move._


Yes again. I also think Blarney would work well as I believe he actually does have upper level dressage movement himself. If Lady needs improvement anywhere, it is a somewhat shorter back. Both Cody and Blarney should be able to do this.



Otter said:


> _Chantilly and Blarney for a pleasure/driving/child's competition pony. I think you'd get something colorful that would have movement flashy enough to rock a driving class and built to do anything and everything the 8 to 14 yo crowd would want, from keeping up with Mom and Dad's horses on the trail to sweeping a gymkhana._


And another yes. Also think Chug might work well. He is so laid back and basically 100% warmblood disposition. My major concern with Chantilly is the tense/ iffy disposition and second thing is that she is very refined.


Otter said:


> _Wayward and 3PO. Drool._


You and me both. I really, really want a 3PO daughter in my broodmare herd!


Otter said:


> _Conne and any of the stallions pictured. Also drool. Conne is a lovely little mare and the stallions are pretty much in 2 categories as far as build goes, both of which she'd cross well with. You could pretty much pick for color._


I'd breed Conne for more extravagant movement. She doesn't have the exceptional length of stride/roundness/suspension I would actually expect from her bloodlines and she's a bit heavy in the front end as a mature mare. I have to be honest and say I don't like her disposition as well as I do the Weltstern offspring I've always worked with but I'm not sure if it is prejudice on my part or reality!



Otter said:


> _Amber and Cody. Amber needs a little more front, Cody's got it and I'm pretty sure the foal would be cute enough to make me squeal._


Hopefully in the spring I can post something and hear the squeal! I suspect hunter pony deluxe with this one and there's even a possibility Amber carries the silver dapple gene (I'm going to test for it this winter).


Hmm ... this is really just too much fun. I think I need to go do chores!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

oh Chug is lovely disposition wise? 

then I'm in with him too  I like him he's just pale for me

Chug and Lady? Conne?hmmm


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

brody said:


> oh Chug is lovely disposition wise?
> 
> then I'm in with him too  I like him he's just pale for me
> 
> Chug and Lady? Conne?hmmm


He's got a wonderful, very laid back '100% warmblood' disposition. Stands in the middle of the gate and you swat him and he just looks at you, "what ... who, me? you rang?"

I really, really like the warmblood disposition (maybe not quite as extreme as his) and temperament ... when it's SHTF time they just stop, take a deep breath and okay, what do we do next? rather than EEK, it's gonna EAT ME and blow up and run or buck time.

Really useful for kids ... I've seen them get bounced up on the neck/shoulder and the warmblood types just slow down/stop instead of spooking and runaway time. The straight warmbloods are a little 'touch insensitive' for kids, takes too much 'oomph' to keep them moving sometimes for a little kid and short legs, but the cross with Welsh or Welsh/Arab, something like that, gives them more sensitivity without really counteracting that calm attitude.

And at my age ... I really appreciate the attitude as well.

He's actually 'very' old style warmblood in a small size, so I'd personally think he's too 'warmblood' for Conne ... though I could be wrong, could throw back to his Welsh breeding more and would certainly be more mellow. And for me, personally, I would not breed pinto to gray ... the gray fades the pinto spots eventually and makes them look odd ... so not to Lady.

He would work wonderfully on a Welsh/TB cross or Welsh/Arab cross mare. Just wish I had a mare that looked like Cody ... that would be the 'ideal' mare for him.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

SFM in KY said:


> I probably wouldn't go with Cody unless I wanted a hunter pony.


But what a hunter pony! I want a hunter pony ...



SFM in KY said:


> Yes again. I also think Blarney would work well as I believe he actually does have upper level dressage movement himself. If Lady needs improvement anywhere, it is a somewhat shorter back. Both Cody and Blarney should be able to do this.


I am madly in love with Blarney. Both crosses would be brilliant.



SFM in KY said:


> And another yes. Also think Chug might work well. He is so laid back and basically 100% warmblood disposition. My major concern with Chantilly is the tense/ iffy disposition and second thing is that she is very refined.


Oh, yes! I tend to overlook Chug a bit because so many mares in that size range would produce something looking coarse if bred to something with his fabulous, heavy bone. Like, I love Boo, and I love Chug, but together they might produce something too heavy and way too strong for a mount that size. 14.2 of TNT
But that is EXACTLY what Chantilly needs! No short pony neck to screw up Chug there, it would be a fabulous match! You've got me picturing all potential foals in my head and wondering if I could get such a foal trained in time to match well with DS. He's 2 now....


----------



## commonsense (Jun 1, 2008)

I would like to see a foal from a Flint/Conne cross!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

I have no idea about colour in horses and how it expresses itself - so that's good info and something I hadn't considered 

I like a little hot and sensitive personally but as I mature I'm realizing that steady has a lovely advantage - a decent sized Chug baby would be great for my hubby


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

commonsense said:


> I would like to see a foal from a Flint/Conne cross!


This may be the direction the owner is leaning for her next performance horse. She wants 'big' for her next one ... and lot of jump.


----------



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

x2 Dreamer/Blarney, for my own use.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

brody said:


> I like a little hot and sensitive personally but as I mature I'm realizing that steady has a lovely advantage - a decent sized Chug baby would be great for my hubby


One of the reasons I have always preferred the warmblood x TB crosses to the warmblood x warmblood crosses is that I like the increased sensitivity. Most of it seems to express itself in a higher level of touch sensitivity more than increased hot/spooky and with my size and age both, I don't want to have to push a horse forward all the time.

I suspect Chug x Wayward would work well for your 'husband horse' ... Wayward is more TB-ish in type, though she has more of the laid back warmblood disposition so you would probably not get the 'too heavy/ drafty' with that cross ... and some size, I'd guess in the 15 hand range.

Actually, if I were breeding something for myself, I think my first choice would probably be something by Chug. I really do like his disposition and attitude ... and he's matured more and I like his conformation/type even better this year than last year when we took the photos. He's got a bit more leg under him and looks more balanced.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I haven't read the responses yet but I'd love to see a Flint/Conne.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

eggzackly said:


> x2 Dreamer/Blarney, for my own use.


Think it might be pretty much a toss-up, Dreamer/Blarney or Dreamer/Chug. I'm going to try the Dreamer/Chug cross next spring as Dreamer is pretty much your typical 'hot' Hackney Pony ... very personable and trainable, but really sensitive and quick, quick reactions to things. Not spooky ... and actually easy to deal with once she's convinced whatever it is isn't a horse eating monster, but such quick reactions I'm hoping the warmblood comes through pretty strongly.

Blarney is laid back and 'easy' but not warmblood kind of laid back.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

SFM in KY said:


> This may be the direction the owner is leaning for her next performance horse. She wants 'big' for her next one ... and lot of jump.


Oooo! If that baby hits the ground we need pics. :gaptooth:


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Otter said:


> But what a hunter pony! I want a hunter pony ...
> 
> You've got me picturing all potential foals in my head and wondering if I could get such a foal trained in time to match well with DS. He's 2 now....


You want a small or medium?  I love to do first ponies for kids since I didn't have any grandkids that rode.

Small: (I've maybe got one coming!) Junebug x Winchester. I don't have photos of Winchester yet except for his baby pictures which I've posted ... he's the one that 'dropped' late. Junebug is half Connemara, Chester is a Weltstern grandson ... she's 12 hands and 'substantial' (make that a bit on the drafty side) and Chester is around 13 hands and looks like he could be an Arab cross.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

olivehill said:


> Oooo! If that baby hits the ground we need pics. :gaptooth:


She's in college, so it will be at least 2 more years before I breed her for Kate's foal, maybe more as she's pre-med. And she may change her mind before then, but that is the direction she's thinking right now. Flint is impressive over fences and she wants something that she can do hunters with, but even more interested in jumpers.

The other option she may consider is this stallion, also one of the Greenstone Farm stallions: http://www.greenstonefarm.com/stallions/bound&determined.htm I have to admit I keep drooling over him as well. He's not Weltstern breeding but his dam's grandsire, Paradox I is probably one of the 3 or 4 foundation warmblood stallions that I am the most impressed by.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

What would you expect from Holly x Flint or Fandango?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd like to see newer, better pictures of Chug. The one here really doesn't show him to the best advantage, I think. Now that you've said he looks better this year, I REALLY want to see what he looks like! Now, I'm unlikely to want or to have any way to start a baby, if I get another horse, its probably going to be like Star, older been there done that type... but if I were to day dream, it would be 15 - 15.1 hands and able to quietly carry weight around and look pretty.  I like the idea that I could day dream my horse could (or had) do dressage and that it would be just easy to work with, not needing to push push push, but not in any hurry either. Maybe an adult sized child's first pony! 

Ok, daydreams over for the moment.


----------



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

Too bad you can't just market embryos.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

bee said:


> Blarney with Piglet...just because I love Buckskins!


Yes yes yes!!!!! Boy would you tempt me!!!!!!! Oh boy....on second thought maybe it would be a bad bad idea.

Alice in Virginia


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

fellini123 said:


> Yes yes yes!!!!! Boy would you tempt me!!!!!!! Oh boy....on second thought maybe it would be a bad bad idea.
> Alice in Virginia


Been there, done that! Going to see about repeating it next year.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

do you have any of these mares bred with foals unspoken for for next year ?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

brody said:


> do you have any of these mares bred with foals unspoken for for next year ?


I will need to confirm these again 90 days post breeding but these were bred and checked back through the next heat cycle without showing heat:

Blarney x Boo (eventing)
Chug x Holly (dressage)
Cody x Amber (hunter/ eventing)
Junebug x Winchester (small pony in the 12.2 range)

All but Junebug are up on my website for sale page ... http://www.stallionstation.com/kaleidoscopefarm/forsale.html

I'd be pretty tempted to keep the Junebug foal if it was a filly and colored.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

CRACK - why did I ask???

didn't I have Blarney and Boo on my very first list - not going back to look - no no no 

luckily for me the other two should be too small for sure ... and Blarney Boo might be too small ... <phew>


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

brody said:


> CRACK - why did I ask???
> 
> didn't I have Blarney and Boo on my very first list - not going back to look - no no no
> 
> luckily for me the other two should be too small for sure ... and Blarney Boo might be too small ... <phew>


Heh ... heh ... heh!

Will be in the 14.2 to 15 hand range. Blarney is pushing 14.3 hands and Boo is pushing 15 hands. With Boo's sire being 16 hands, it's possible you may even get a bit more than that. And lots of bone and lots of body ... this will be a substantial foal.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

LOL, if Wayward doesn't take in the spring, I get to thumb-wrestle Brody for the Blarney/Boo foal.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

I just spent however many minutes admiring Blarney's page on your website...


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

GrannyCarol said:


> I'd like to see newer, better pictures of Chug. The one here really doesn't show him to the best advantage, I think. Now that you've said he looks better this year, I REALLY want to see what he looks like!


This is an image taken from video late last summer, a couple of months after the first photos were taken. It's not as clear as the still photos and this particular angle makes him look short/light in the rear, which he isn't, but you can see he's better balanced, a little more leg to balance the length of body. He's matured more over the winter, he's heavier and more "warmblood" looking but the basic conformation is still much the same and most of the things I would have said were faults seem to be things he has matured out of.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

Hmm... What about 3PO and Boo? Looks like they both have some awesome reach to their stride. Think the colt would pretty up the mare a bit. Wonder about length of neck though?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

1sttimemom said:


> Hmm... What about 3PO and Boo? Looks like they both have some awesome reach to their stride. Think the colt would pretty up the mare a bit. Wonder about length of neck though?


That's actually another cross that's on my list. 3PO's yearling photos look like most yearling photos ... awkward. A friend of mine saw him this year and said he'd lengthened out but seemed quite well balanced and Carolyn has promised new photos this fall after the inspections!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

Shoot me - I'd call a Blarney Boo foal Tash if it was a colt - Tasha if filly ...

Tash - an irish ghost!!


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh those yearling pics can be real downers! LOL! 

I think those 2 might be a real interesting cross. Could have fun color too.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

1sttimemom said:


> Oh those yearling pics can be real downers! LOL!
> 
> I think those 2 might be a real interesting cross. Could have fun color too.


The first warmblood yearling I bought was gorgeous when he arrived. Shortly after, that changed and I hid him behind the barn for at least two years. At one point someone asked me what the 'gray horse' out there was and I said I really didn't have a clue ... he belonged to a friend who was moving and I was just keeping him temporarily as a favor! :grin:

My old Weltstern daughter is confirmed in foal to 3PO for a 2012 foal so I'll get to see one in the spring. He's just a 2 year old this year and Melody and another mare were his "test mares" this year. I'm planning to breed two mares to him next year if he's shipping by then, one will be Lady, the gray Andalusian/Arab cross and a pony mare, not sure which one yet.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Would like a Cody and Holly foal and maybe an Amber and 3PO or Blarney foal hehe am partial to Blarney.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

SFM in KY said:


> The first warmblood yearling I bought was gorgeous when he arrived. Shortly after, that changed and I hid him behind the barn for at least two years. At one point someone asked me what the 'gray horse' out there was and I said I really didn't have a clue ... he belonged to a friend who was moving and I was just keeping him temporarily as a favor! :grin:
> 
> My old Weltstern daughter is confirmed in foal to 3PO for a 2012 foal so I'll get to see one in the spring. He's just a 2 year old this year and Melody and another mare were his "test mares" this year. I'm planning to breed two mares to him next year if he's shipping by then, one will be Lady, the gray Andalusian/Arab cross and a pony mare, not sure which one yet.


Do you think you'd get much jump from a Lady/3PO foal?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

saanengirl said:


> Do you think you'd get much jump from a Lady/3PO foal?


Not sure. I would suspect more dressage than jumping, actually. Generally speaking, the majority of Andalusians are not as much noted for jumping as dressage and Arabs are rarely outstanding jumpers. 3PO has 'jump' in his dam line, not so much from the sire line, which is mostly Arab.

If I were wanting to breed more 'jump' with Lady, I'd probably cross to Blarney for a smaller horse or one of the straight warmbloods (Flint, maybe) for jumping.


----------

